# Tica-Rollen



## Pilkman (2. Oktober 2003)

Hab mich gerade mal wieder auf den Seiten eines Boardsponsors aus Berlin "rumgedrückt", der u.a. Tica-Rollen verkauft. Hier werden in den Beschreibungen die geringen Fertigungstoleranzen und die gute Qualität der Rollen gelobt. Die Rollen machen rein zahlen- und bildermäßig wirklich einen guten Eindruck und das Anpreisen gehört auch zum verkaufen...  

Meine Frage aber: Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den Rollis von Tica? Welche Modelle habt ihr im Gebrauch bzw. wofür? Könnt ihr die empfehlen bzw. würdet ihr sie wieder kaufen?

Bin auf Eure Postings gespannt.... #h 

Pilkman


----------



## hsobolewski (3. Oktober 2003)

Habe schon öfter verschiedene Modelle in der Hand gehabt. Bin schon ein wenig begeistert davon. Mit der Aussage der geringen Fertigungstoleranzen merkt man der Rolle an. Nicht nagel oder Wackelt. Laufen tut sie auch sehr gut. Aber was das Fischen selber angeht kann ich selber keine Aussage machen. Ach ja. Die Modelle die ich in der Hand gehabt habe waren alle im oberern Preissektor.


----------



## Pilkman (6. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube, in Deutschland werden die Tica-Rollen doch von Ockert vertrieben. Wie gesagt, ich habe bisher auch nur gutes über die Tica-Rollis gehört. Hatte nur gerne mal ein paar Statements, wie sie sich in der Praxis machen. Denn in der mittleren Preisklasse ist ein Versuchskauf doch bereits ein kleines finanzielles Risiko, wo man sich schon wieder überlegt, ob man nicht auf die bewährten Pferde a´la Shimano und Daiwa setzt.

Pilkman


----------



## angeltreff (6. Oktober 2003)

Ockert ist richtig. Ich habe mir auf der ANSPO einige der Rollen angesehen, die machen wirklich einen guten Eindruck. Am Fischwasser habe ich noch keine probiert, kann Dir da also leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Martin und Thomas: Ockert soll mal ein paar rüberwachsen lassen für einen Test. )


----------



## Marco74 (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich benutze seit einigen Jahren die Tica Cetus SB 6000 (oder so ähnlich) zum Brandungsangeln und vor allem zum Pilken. Welsangeln wäre bestimmt auch machbar, da die Rolle ein sehr stabile Achse besitzt.
Gute Verarbeitung, Schnurwicklung i.O. (es geht noch ein wenig besser). 
Ein Mangel hat die Rolle aber: Einige Metallteile u.a. die Spule korridierten doch sehr schnell. Zwar nur an der Oberfläche, aber sieht nicht so schön aus.
Vielleicht gibts das Problem mit Nachfolgemodellen nicht mehr.


----------



## Pickerfan (18. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo zusammen
gibt es inzwischen mehr erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Angler505 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

*Hallo,*
ich fische die Dolphin auf der Feeder und bin sehr zufrieden, ein wenig preiswerter ist die Septer die ich als Feederrolle einsetze , dann die Libras fische auf der Bolorute.
Habe auch paar Shimanos im Einsatz.
Dabei muß ich sagen das die TICA rollen bei meinem Einsatz langlebig und mit gliecher Qualität ihre Arbeit verrichten.
Das kann ich von den neunen Shimanos GTM leider nicht sagen, da waren die alten Modelle deutlich besser.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Pickerfan (18. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich suche aber eher was fürs pilken mit geflochtener.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## HWB-Shop (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo Boardies und Gäste, #h 

ich hab mirs lange überlegt zu antworten, da ich selbst Angelgerätehändler bin. Da der erste Eindruck sofort in die Richtung geht, die wollen ja nur verkaufen. Dies ist auch richtig, selbstverständlich verkaufen wir gerne Ware, aber ich denke gerade als Gerätehändler haben wir, das Team von HWB-Fishingtackles die nötige Erfahrung Angelgeräte zu beurteilen.

Doch nun zu Tica !

Wir vom HWB-Fishingtackles-Team fischen von Tica die Venus SD, Libra SD
und die Sportera. Wir können nur bestätigen, daß die Rollen von Tica
erste Wahl sind und sich vor Shimano, Daiwa, Quantum, .... mit Sicherheit
nicht verstecken brauchen.
Possitiv bei Tica ist zu vermerken:
- sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
- hervorragende Verarbeitung
- sehr gute Schnurverlegung
- sehr gut arbeitende Bremsen
und nicht zu vergessen einen guten Service der Firma Ockert (Tica Großhändler) , wenns um Ersatzteile oder Reparaturen geht, falls doch einmal Probleme auftreten sollten. Die Firma Sportex arbeitet übrigens im Vertrieb mit Tica zusammen. Die gleichen Qualitätsmerkmale wie eine Sportexrute weisen auch die Ticarollen auf !
Zum Abschluß sei noch erwähnt, daß bei Tica nicht nur die hochpreisigen Rollen wir Taurus, Spirestar, ... von hervorragender Qualität sind, sondern auch die günstigen Modelle. Eine teure Rolle bauen kann jeder - aber eine günstige und gute Rolle zu bauen, da wird die Luft schon dünner.
Sehr empfehlen können wir die *Streamstar LS von Tica*, eine Rolle ab € 25,--
die ganz hervorragend arbeitet und sogar mit einem O.C.R System ausgestattet ist, daß die Kreuzwicklung bei der Schnurverlegung bewirkt.
So ist Tica nicht nur für den Angelprofi, sondern auch für den Anfänger oder
Freizeitangler eine gute Alternative. #6 

Viele Grüße und große Fische

Matthias von HWB-Fishingtackles


----------



## Wenighaare (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

HAb die Tica Libra zum spinnen. TOP! Guter Preis langlebige Rolle, leider schlechtes Händlernetz!

Grüße


----------



## the doctor (30. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Ist die Libra empfehlenswert zum Spinnfischen?
Wie ist der Lauf der Rolle? ruhig und fließend, wie bei den Shimanos?(so wie ichs mir vorstelle halt:q )


----------



## The_Duke (30. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Interessant was von Tica zu lesen...lohnt sich doch mal etwas hier zu stöbern 
Ich war vergangenen Donnerstag bei meinem Tackledealer...wieder mal seit langer Zeit...und habe dort an der Wand Tica-Rollen entdeckt.
Musste natürlich gleich mal ein paar Modelle in die Hand nehmen und war überrascht!
Als eigentlich eingefleischter Shimano-Fan geriet ich doch leicht ins Wanken, insbesondere als noch ein Bekannter im Laden auftauchte und gezielt nach einer Tica Taurus suchte. Ich kannte ihn eigentlich auch als Shimano-Liebhaber und fragte mal nach.
Er ist von Shimano ganz weggekommen und schwört auf die Tica-Rollen, insbesondere auf die Taurus 4000. Er verglich sie als nahezu ebenbürtig mit der Stella. Er hat schon zwei von der Sorte und will noch ne dritte....
Allerdings ließ mich der Preis doch etwas schlucken....245 Euro sind schon ein Schuh, jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## rainer1962 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Die Taurus ist halt auch das "Flagschiff" vergleich den Preis mal mit den "Toprollen" von Daiwa oder Shimano!!!!!!!!!!
Die Taurus brauchts nicht gerade sein. Fische die Libra SA4000er (bis 25er Gufis ) ist ne TOP Rolle. Arbeitet und arbeitet und arbeitet und........ Fische auch das Auslaufmodell Aries (zum mittleren Twistern bis 10er Gufis) bekommste so um 40 € wenn du Glück hast. Auch mit der keine Probs. Also Tica ist echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## MetalMen (30. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo!
Bin auch Besitzer einer Tica, und zwar hab ich mir das "Flagschiff", die 4000er Taurus gekauft. Kann nur sagen, dass das eine absolute Top Rolle ist und sie sich garantiert nicht vor Shimano und Daiwa verstecken brauch. Nehme sie zum Pilken und auch Spinnfischen. Sie hat ne etra starke Achse und ist deshalb sehr robust und auch verwindungssteif, denn sie hat ja ein absolut Top Alu Gehäuse. Schnurverlegung und Bremse sind absolut spitze, allerdings ist bei meiner der Lauf nur ne 2+ wert, denn der ist doch nicht ganz so flüssig, wie bei einer Shimano, aber trotzdem noch (sehr) gut. Ein großes Plus ist auch der "relativ" günstige Preis, im Gegensatz zu einer Infinity oder Stella. Aber ansonsten, dass BESTE was ich bis jetzt in der Hand gehabt habe!!!


----------



## dorschhai (30. April 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Joh Eric (alias MetalMan) genauso sehe ich das auch! TiCA ist echt aufstrebend und haben eine sehr strenge Qualitätskontolle in Malaysia.#6 Deine Taurus kann man also echt mit ner Stella oder Infinity Q vergleichen. Würde ja gerne mal einen Test machen nur fehlt mir dazu das Geld für Stella und Infinity Q. Auch die Spirestar sollte man sich mal anschauen, mich reizt ja vorallem das Bremssystem mit Kampfhebel.|bla: Und das Design erst.... Sahne!:l


----------



## Fabu (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

an der spirestar verwirrt mich das bremssystem ehrlich gesagt .... frage mich wie man damit auswerfen soll wenn der hebel für die bremse im weg ist  #c


----------



## RaEma (30. November 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo!
Nochmals die Frage nach neuen Erkenntnissen...
ich überleg mir nämlich grade schwer, nicht die Tica Venus SD zu Weihnachten zu wünschen. Jedoch bin ich mir bisschen unsicher, ob die wirklich ebenbürtig mit Shimano Rollen sind
Könnt ihr mir noch was zu den Tica-Modellen sagen?

Gruß,

>>Raphael<<


----------



## lippfried (30. November 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

ich angel seit über einem jahr mit ner tica und bin begeistert! die twinpower liegt seither nurnoch als ersatz im keller.

lippfried


----------



## Pilkman (30. November 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*



			
				lippfried schrieb:
			
		

> ich angel seit über einem jahr mit ner tica und bin begeistert! die twinpower liegt seither nurnoch als ersatz im keller.
> 
> lippfried



Welche Tica hat die Twinpower denn in Deiner Begeisterung in den Schatten gestellt? #h

Ist ja immer ganz interessant, wenn es um die Vergleichbarkeit der Modelle geht...


----------



## RaEma (30. November 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo!
soeben habe ich nochmal Tica durch die suchmaschiene laufen lassen...
hab bei einem boardpartner ein unschlagbares angebot gefunden:
meine ausgesuchtes modell (Tica Venus 3559 SD) gibts da für 58 Euro!
normalpreis immer so zwischen 105 un 110 euro...
hab direkt mal zwei bestellt...

Aber danke für die infos... aber bei dem preis kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen...


----------



## Ralf-H (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Moin, 
bin stolzer Besitzer einer _TICA Pisces CT 200_ Multirolle (vergleichbar mit der Caiman). Die habe ich mir aus Singapore mitgebracht. Superverarbeitung, komplett aus Metall, 6 Kugellager, 6-fache verstellbare Fliehkraftbremse, sehr fein einstellbare Klicker-Sternbremse, ohne Werkzeug leicht zu wechselnde Spule etc..
Von der Größe entspricht sie einer ABU 6000 und wirft sich mindestens so gut wie eine 6500 C4. Mit der habe ich in Norwegen schon so einigen fetten Seelachsen den Weg in die Kühlbox gezeigt (klasse Bremse).
Das einzige, was nervt, ist die kleine Doppelkurbel, die ja heutzutage fast überall verbaut wird.
Das Teil ist also eine echte Alternative zu den einschlägigen Marken wie ABU oder Shimano. 
Ein anderes Japan-Sahneteil ist meine _Ryobi Caspro Metal_ (entspricht einer ABU 2500). Verstellbare Magnetbremse, Fliehkraftbremse, 8 Kugellager, Magnesiumgehäuse etc., läuft wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk. Sogar die geht auf Seelachs mit 10er Fireline und viel Zeit. Auch eine echte Alternative (oder mehr?) zu einschlägigen Herstellern.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## hsobolewski (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Ich habe mittlerweile zwei Rollen von Tica im Einsatz. Die Tica Spinfocus GK3500 und eine eine Tica Libra SA3000. Mich hat der erste Eindruck auf der Messe nicht getäuscht. Sogar die billige Spinfocus ist eine schau. Die muss nächstes Jahr in Norwegen zum Spinfischen herhalten. Das traue ich ihr locker zu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

@Pilkman:
Als Alternative in der mittleren Spinnrollenklasse schau mal hier im Board noch nach den Ryobi/Spro/Arc Rollen, bestimmt nicht schlechter, aber noch günstiger zu haben. :m 
(Aber wenn unbedingt 'ne Tica sein soll - kann man auch nix gegen sagen)


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Moin,
Ich hab die Sportera und die Abyss Freilaufrollen. Die Sportera ist einfach nur Perfekt. Nix Wackelt, feine Bremse 1a Lauf etc.

Ob ich aber die Abyss empfehlen kann muss ich erst noch abwarten. Die Spule und Achse sind recht schlockerig. Daiwas Infinity und Shimanos Big Btr Lc haben zwar auch nicht schlecht spiel, aber die Tica hat noch weit mehr. 
Also erstmal abwarten, wie die sich im Dauereinsatz bewährt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knochenfisch (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo,
habe gestern die Tica Abyss TF 1007 bekommen. Hab sie über ebay direkt in Malaysia erworben. Mit Versand und Zoll kam sie dann auf unschlagbare 112 Euro ! Ob es wirklich ein Schnäppchen war muß sich allerdings am Gewässer erst noch erweisen. Laut den vielen Tests die ich so im Internet gefunden habe, soll sie den Shimanos und Daiwas ja in nichts nachstehen --- außer im Preis ...  ....


----------



## T.C (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo Holger,

suche auch gerade eine Rolle und dachte erst an eine Daiwa.
Von dieser hat man mir abgeraten, sollen wohl in der Verarbeitung 
nicht mehr so gut sein wie die älteren Modelle.

Meinst du man könnte die Tica Sportera SR 5007 auch fürs Karpfenangeln
verwenden, oder sollte man diese lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen 
(SR 6007) ?
Habe im I.Net auch noch eine Tica Scepter GE 8000 für 88€ gefunden.


----------



## T.C (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo,

hätte noch eine Frage an die Tica Freilauf-Rollen Besitzer.
Sieht die Tica SR Serie so aus wie im oberen Bereich,
oder wie im unteren.(Holzgriff & Applikationen) ?

http://www.ockert.net/rollen/sportera.htm

Vielen Dank für weitere Infos.


----------



## Fischnix (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Jahren die Tica Condor mit Kampfbremse für meine mittlere Spinnfischkombo (WG 40g) zugelegt. Die Rolle machte bei den ersten Einsätzen einen sehr guten Eindruck, saubere Schnurverlegung und eine feinarbeitende Bremse. :m 

Die Rolle war schon recht häufig im Einsatz, hat einen ":k meterhechtdrill:k ", einen Schwedenurlaub mit jedemenge pimpfen und einige Tage ohne Fisch hinter sich. Aber mittlerweile pfeift sie aus dem letzten Loch, die Bremse läuft nur noch sehr ruckartig an und das Schneckenrad weisst auch schon deutliche verschleissspuren auf.#t 

Zur etwa gleichen Zeit kaufte ein guter Kollege die Balzer Aluchrom für den gleichen Einsatzzweck. Beide Rollen lagen damals um die 80€. Die Balzer hat mittlerweile einiges auf dem Buckel aber arbeitet immer noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Wenighaare (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hab die Tica Libra und muss sagen Topteil. Meine anderen Spinnrollen sind nach ca nem Jahr Scg#hrott gewesen. Gehe rund 150 mal im Jahr Sinnfischen und immer mit der Tica. Hab Sie nun schon 2 Jahre und die Läuft wie am ersten Tag! Stimmt nicht ganz, die läuft sogar weicher und besser!


----------



## squirell (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Schau Dir mal´die Shimano Technium in der 5000 Größe im Laden an.

Fische ich in Kombo mit einer Dega 3,45m.

Light-Pilken ist einfach super.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

@ T.C.
Sorry, hatte ich übersehen.



> Meinst du man könnte die Tica Sportera SR 5007 auch fürs Karpfenangeln
> verwenden, oder sollte man diese lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen


Ja, Mr.Tom fischt die auf Karpfen. In der niedrigen Preisklasse ist das wohl die beste Alternative zur allgegenwärtigen Shimano US.
Grösse ist geschmackssache. Vielleicht Kommst Du auch schon mit dieser aus:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7202337312&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Die Kurbel mit Gummi-Powerknauf ist die Aktuelle, die Holzkurbel stammt noch von der alten Blaugrau-Goldenen Version.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MrTom (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*



> Mr.Tom fischt die auf Karpfen.


Nö, tut er nicht#d  Mrtom fischt die 6007 auf Karpfen:q 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Meine Einschätzung zu Tica: Ich fische eine Taurus beim Poppern auf GT und einer Camry bei Pilken in der Ostsee. Bin mit beiden Rollen sehr zufrieden. Insbesondere ist die Taurus absolute Spitzenqualität, wenn auch etwas teurer.


----------



## T.C (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hallo,

habe hier nun zwei Tica Sportera SR 6007 neben zwei 
Okuma Epix Baitfeeder EB 60 liegen.
Sind von der Schnurfassung und Preis ziemlich identisch. 
Hatte erst Bedenken das die Tica Sportera SR 6007 zu 
wuchtig ausfallen, finde es aber noch völlig okay so und 
die Rolle ist sauber verarbeitet.

Bremsknauf
Griff
Achse
Freilaufverstellungsknauf
Freilaufverstellungshebel
Gehäuse

Optisch wirkt das alles schon eine Nummer (größer, griffiger)
Kann damit aber sehr gut leben.
Kann es vielleicht sein das es 3 verschiedene Griffe gibt ?
Vielleicht lege ich mir doch mal eine dritte Rute/ Rolle zu,
deshalb frage ich mal lieber nach.

An dieser Stelle auch nochmals viele Grüsse an das Team von 
HWB-Fishingtackles.


----------



## MrTom (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Bei der Sportera gibt es nicht nur verschiedene Griffe sondern auch verschiedene Spulen und Freilauhebel, sind halt verschiedene Modelljahre. Müsste aber alles kompatibel sein, im Zweifelsfall aber bestimmt bei Ockert verfügbar.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Ramon (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Ich fische schon seit 3 Jahren die Tica Libra SA 2500 und 3000 an der Ostsee und im Süsswasser. Ich mich nicht beschweren. Habe sie dieses Jahr das erste mal geölt und sie laufen noch wie an ersten Tag


----------



## fishcat (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Ich bin inzwischen fast komplett von Shimano auf Tica umgestiegen.
Am Rhein fische ich mit Gufi auf Zander mit der Stella 2500, habe mir dieses Jahr noch eine Taurus 5000 und 6000 gekauft (gleiche Rolle, aber andere Spulengröße). Die größeren Taurus sind absolut Meerestauglich und halten unglaubliches aus, die Spulenachse ist stolze 6mm dick und hat ein separates Lager (insgesamt 14 Kugellager !). Vergeichbar mindestens mit der TwinPower, wenn nicht sogar mit der Stella. 
Zum Brandungs- und Distanzfischen auf Wels und Karpfen benutze ich 2 x Dolphin 1000 SE, eine Wahnsinns-Rolle, die für ca. 170,- Euronen sogar mit einer Alu-E-Spule nach Wahl geliefert wird ! Schaut einfach mal nach, ob Shimano oder Daiwa dieses Extra bieten, für eine E-Spule dieser Größenordnung legt man dort ca. 50,- extra auf den Tisch. Zum Pilken und Naturköderfischen in Norwegen habe ich mir dann noch eine Tica Gemini 300 Multirolle zugelegt. Einfach mal in die Hand nehmen und mit einer ABU 7000 BG vergleichen, Ihr werdet staunen ! Top-Qualität und neueste Technik, wohin man nur schaut, da kann sich ABU oder auch Penn mal ´ne Scheibe abschneiden....
Schaut Euch mal dieses Programm an:

http://www.catch-company.de/index.htm?meereszubehoer_meeres-stationaerrollen.htm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Irgendwie ist es doch merkwürdig oder?  |kopfkrat 
Wenn ich so eine Markenreihe aufschreibe:

  Daiwa - Shimano - Tica - Ryobi - Spro

dann nimmt der Preis immer weiter nach links kräftig zu und nach rechts ab, aber die Qualität bleibt ziemlich gleich oder nimmt nach rechts teilweise (bei Spinnrollen zumindest) sogar zu. 
Agressives Kampfmarketing allein oder was?


----------



## Aitor (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Ich hab die Tica Spinfocus GT 3000  vor einiger Zeit gekauft und bin hochzufrieden damit. Klasse Rolle ideal zum  Blinkern mit schwerem Blech. Hier findest du  nen test   http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/artikel/article.php?article=77

*


*


----------



## fishcat (2. März 2006)

So, 
ich mußte diesen Thread einfach nochmal ausgraben, da ich folgendes Problem habe....

Ich habe mir kürzlich eine Tica Taurus 3000S gekauft, eigentlich zum Spinnfischen in Norwegen. Da ich die Rolle vorab mal am Rhein beim Gufieren testen wollte, habe ich 0,15er Fireline aufgespult und siehe da - 
miserable Schnurwicklung !
Genauer ausgedrückt: Die Schnur wird konisch aufgespult, zur Abwurfkante *deutlich* dicker als am hinteren Spulenrand.
Da TiCa keine Unterlegscheiben mitliefert, habe ich Shimano-Scheiben benutzt, erst eine, dann zwei, dann drei, selbst bei der vierten Scheibe kaum Besserung.
Mit monofiler Schnur auf der E-Spule genau das gleiche, an der Schnur liegts also nicht.
Bei den beiden großen Taurus-Modellen (5000+6000) habe ich dieses Problem nicht, dort wird jede Schnur 1a verlegt.
Hat jemand etwas ähnliches festgestellt ?


----------



## rainer1962 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

also ich habe die 2000er und habe dieses Problem nicht, "lediglich" die Kurbel hat nach ner halben Saison zuviel Spiel bekommen. Ich hab sie jetzt eingeschickt bin mal gespannt. Ich werde mir keine mehr zulegen.


----------



## welsfaenger (2. März 2006)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hi,
habe selbst die 3000er, Bespult mit einer 6 kg Stroft. Schnurverlegung absolut Top, genauer gesagt, besser kann man die Schnur nicht aufspielen.
Ruf am besten mal bei Ockert an, die können dir bestimmt helfen, irgendwas kann mit der Rolle nicht stimmen.
Gruß


----------



## njoy1976 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

@Fishcat

Hab das gleiche Problem mit einer Spirestar 3508. Allerdings wird bei mir die Schnur am hinteren Spulenrand dicker aufgespult. Schon merkwürdig. Bei meinen anderen Tica-Rollen hab ich das Problem nicht.
Hast Du schon eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden?

Gruß

Njoy


----------



## fishcat (14. April 2006)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Ja, ich habe das Mistding verkauft und mir ´ne Stella zugelegt !  
Die Rolle ist ja durch die (optisch) nicht einwandfreie Wicklung nicht grundsätzlich schlechter, aber mir gefällt´s halt nicht.
Nun hat sie jemand, dem das egal ist und ich hab´ das, was ich schon immer wollte ....#6


----------



## Sailfisch (14. April 2006)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Bei meiner 5000er und den 6000er Spulen gabe es keine Probleme.


----------



## fishcat (14. April 2006)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

@sailfisch

Habe ebenfalls eine Taurus 5000 und 6000, sind ja eigentlich gleich, haben nur andere Spulen. Mit diesen beiden Rollen gibt´s keinerlei Probleme, sind einfach klasse und die Schnurwicklung ist vom Feinsten.
Welches Problem die 3000er hatte, kann ich mir bis heute nicht erklären, selbst bei Unterlegscheiben von 1mm und mehr war der Fehler nicht zu beheben !
Bin froh, daß ich das Teil losgeworden bin !


----------



## njoy1976 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Hab sonst auch noch eine 9000er Abyss, ein 3000er Taurus und zwei Sporteras im Einsatz. Die haben eine sagenhaft saubere Schnurverlegung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2006)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Wer eine große Tica Taurus fischt oder fischen möchte, sollte sich alternativ mal die Spro 750 (o.755) anschauen. Sehr viel günstiger und ein Megahammer an Metall. Könnte auch noch einiges spielfreier sein 
Für mich lechst die Rolle nach Fischen über 2m, bloß woher nehmen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nomade (14. April 2006)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

Wobei der Werkstoff "Metall" in keinem Zusammenhang mit Qualität steht, was es zu beachten gilt.


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

hallo mal eine frage an die tica sportera besitzer: laufen die rollen noch? 
wie läuft die bremse?
wie groß ist das getriebespiel (kurbel-getriebe)?
stimmt die angegebene schnurfassung einigermaßen?
und zu guter letzt: wie ist die schnurverlegung?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> hallo mal eine frage an die tica sportera besitzer: laufen die rollen noch?
> wie läuft die bremse?
> wie groß ist das getriebespiel (kurbel-getriebe)?
> stimmt die angegebene schnurfassung einigermaßen?
> und zu guter letzt: wie ist die schnurverlegung?



1.Kann ich nicht mehr 100% sagen, aber ich hab nichts gegenteiliges gehört.
2.Bremse ist natürlich keine Daiwa, aber geht absolut i.o., Ruckelt nicht beim anlaufen und ist schön verstellbar, nur der Klicker könnte ne nummer feiner sein.
3. geringer als bei vielen Shimanos...
4. Hab nie nachgemessen, aber geschätzt passte es.
5. Hervorragend imo.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*

danke für die schnelle antwort! 
also las ich mir morgen die 5007er für karpfen mitbringen!
bis nächstes jahr hält die hoffendlich.... dann verdien ich mein eigenes geld und es gibt zwei shimano big baitrunner...


----------



## Margaux (13. August 2007)

*AW: Tica-Rollen*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> also ich habe die (TICA TAURUS) 2000er... die Kurbel hat nach ner halben Saison zuviel Spiel bekommen. Ich hab sie jetzt eingeschickt bin mal gespannt.


 
@all
Ich interessiere mich für die TICA TAURUS 1000. Ich hatte sie im Angelladen in der Hand und fand sie sehr gut. Kann einer von Euch sagen, wie sich die Rolle langfristig bewährt hat, vor allem bezüglich des "Kurbelspieles".

Danke schön #h


----------

